# Gold Coast Reptile Expo 2012



## troycoop (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi everyone the Gold Coast Reptile Expo is on again. The dates this year are July 28th & 29th. It would be great to get more private collectors to come and show off what they have. All private displays go in the draw to win an albino carpet python.

If anyone has any questions feel free to ask me. I've attached the form for those interested in coming and attached the flyer for all the information.

Look forward to seeing you all there
Cheers 
Troy


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 7, 2012)

Had fun last year will come again this year lots of good buys.


----------



## Sissy (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Troy 
Not sure if you have or are you going to place the ad up on the fb Coastal Herp society page?


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 7, 2012)

Can you buy reptiles


----------



## troycoop (Apr 7, 2012)

unfortunately due to QLD legislation you cannot sell or buy animals on the day.


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 7, 2012)

Damm


----------



## AirCooled (Apr 7, 2012)

But you can talk to breeders who might have snakes for sale


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 7, 2012)

unfortunately due to QLD legislation you cannot sell or buy animals on the day. 

Just to clarify above = this is only at the Expo venue ?

Licenced keepers may trade from their own place of residence 

Troy please correct me if I am wrong

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Erebos (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll be going. I'll get a table for some animals on display 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## troycoop (Apr 7, 2012)

Wild~Touch said:


> unfortunately due to QLD legislation you cannot sell or buy animals on the day.
> 
> Just to clarify above = this is only at the Expo venue ?
> 
> ...



Hi Sandee
you are correct


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 7, 2012)

So we can buy them in parking lot


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 7, 2012)

So we can buy them in parking lot 

Ummm ... I don't know of one single reptile breeder that would call the parking lot their residence 

While animals on display may not be available for sale at the Expo venue I am sure if breeders/buyers have made previous arrangements that animals may be delivered before/after the Expo.

I beleive the organisers of the Gold Coast Reptile Expo are working with DERM - not trying to outsmart DERM

The point being NO animal transactions are to take place at the actual Expo venue (to keep within the specifications required through DERM.)

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 7, 2012)

I will be bringing my ute as well as my missus driving the family car. 1 sedan did not cut it to bring back all my purchases last year lol


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 7, 2012)

it wouldn't take much to outsmart DERM and unless they are policing the parking lot and checking the paperwork who's to say the paperwork, like a cheque, can't be "post dated"?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 7, 2012)

Gibblore said:


> I will be bringing my ute as well as my missus driving the family car. 1 sedan did not cut it to bring back all my purchases last year lol



make sure it' a big ute..most of our enclosures are quite big....



troycoop said:


> Hi everyone the Gold Coast Reptile Expo is on again. The dates this year are July 28th & 29th. It would be great to get more private collectors to come and show off what they have. All private displays go in the draw to win an albino carpet python.
> 
> If anyone has any questions feel free to ask me. I've attached the form for those interested in coming and attached the flyer for all the information.
> 
> ...


well you'd be crazy not to do a private display when you could win an albino.


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Apr 7, 2012)

I might be wrong but at the Ipswich expo people were allowed to sell reptiles. it was all done separate to the main expo if that changes anything


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 7, 2012)

Mitchell1995 said:


> I might be wrong but at the Ipswich expo people were allowed to sell reptiles. it was all done separate to the main expo if that changes anything


Apparently DERM made a mistake letting this happen at Ipswich and they will not let it happen again anywhere in Qld....till they change their mind and move with the times....why do people have to be so impulsive...is it so hard to look at the snakes that are for sale (we all know they are) and take a card and see them the following day?


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 8, 2012)

Will the big reptile one stand be there again?


----------



## Catgrem (Apr 8, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but does SA ever get a reptile expo?

I found the answer to my question.... Unfortunately we aren't big enough to have one! 

Maybe a holiday to QLD is in need!


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 8, 2012)

nah man go to the ones in Melb!


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 12, 2012)

we all need to send them a emal of all our names 
saying we should be able to buy reptile and it will boost the reptile indusdey 
(sorry for the bad spelling)


----------



## snake79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wild~Touch said:


> So we can buy them in parking lot
> 
> Ummm ... I don't know of one single reptile breeder that would call the parking lot their residence
> 
> ...


What about a homeless f$#k? that could be their home


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 13, 2012)

to someone that has gone befor 
i saw a video on youtube at the 2010 gold cost expo 
and there were these enclosure and the where flat packs 
(like you get all the wood and suff but you have to put it together yourself)
is this tru and are they cheap


----------



## Sissy (Apr 25, 2012)

oi Blake 
and there were these enclosure and the where flat packs (like you get all the wood and suff but you have to put it together yourself)
is this tru and are they cheap 

As you are at Lismore, there is this great guy up near wet'n'wild (forget his name, sad face) that has new and cheap enclosures flat packed or he'll put them together if you like, well he mine together, his number is 0404 030 244 I got two for my baby bhps 
Maybe u can send him a text and ask if he plans on going?


----------



## Virides (Apr 25, 2012)

Could I get the information for getting a space to have a display?


----------



## troycoop (Apr 25, 2012)

Virides said:


> Could I get the information for getting a space to have a display?



ill email you the forms tonight 
cheers troy


----------



## Kam333 (Apr 25, 2012)

troycoop said:


> Hi everyone the Gold Coast Reptile Expo is on again. The dates this year are July 28th & 29th. It would be great to get more private collectors to come and show off what they have. All private displays go in the draw to win an albino carpet python.
> 
> If anyone has any questions feel free to ask me. I've attached the form for those interested in coming and attached the flyer for all the information.
> 
> ...



I'll have a display, all things going to plan. I'll be bringing along some stunning Jungles and a couple of different coastal morphs. . . might even bring the striped MD.

Kam


----------



## Ally04 (Apr 25, 2012)

I am looking forward to it. It just happens to be around the time I plan on getting my Pygmy bearded dragons


----------



## Specks (Apr 25, 2012)

Ill be putting in again 
Except instead of having 4 animals I think its closer to 12-13


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 25, 2012)

Catgrem said:


> Slightly off topic, but does SA ever get a reptile expo?


There was(is) a big annual pet expo in SA. When I was there SAHG used to have an area where members could show off their animals. Contact them to find out if its still on. And the beauty of SA is that reptile enthusiasts were treated by the gov as an asset, not as an inconvenience/potential criminals.


----------



## troycoop (Apr 25, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> to someone that has gone befor
> i saw a video on youtube at the 2010 gold cost expo
> and there were these enclosure and the where flat packs
> (like you get all the wood and suff but you have to put it together yourself)
> is this tru and are they cheap


that would be raymond (reptiles as pets) he sell them on ebay now



Kam333 said:


> I'll have a display, all things going to plan. I'll be bringing along some stunning Jungles and a couple of different coastal morphs. . . might even bring the striped MD.
> 
> Kam


sounds good hope everything go's to plan lol it would be good to see the md may i ask who breed it


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 27, 2012)

well im going
and i can not wait 
hope there's some 100% hets caramal children's


----------



## Varanidae (May 11, 2012)

It is getting closer, so who will be there this year.


----------



## AirCooled (May 11, 2012)

Hope it will be bigger and better than last years,but I will be going and have wrangled a few from work.....


----------



## damian83 (May 11, 2012)

me the wife and now the 3 girls



Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Apparently DERM made a mistake letting this happen at Ipswich and they will not let it happen again anywhere in Qld....till they change their mind and move with the times....why do people have to be so impulsive...is it so hard to look at the snakes that are for sale (we all know they are) and take a card and see them the following day?


meet at the pub round the corner after the expo, stuff waiting till the next day ben lol, ill see ya there
btw nice job on jeffs big jungle enclosure its wicked


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 12, 2012)

damian83 said:


> me the wife and now the 3 girls
> 
> 
> meet at the pub round the corner after the expo, stuff waiting till the next day ben lol, ill see ya there
> btw nice job on jeffs big jungle enclosure its wicked



tanks


----------



## Ally04 (May 12, 2012)

My partner, son and myself will be going. This will be our first year going. Looking forward to it


----------



## troycoop (May 16, 2012)

need more people to display you can win a albino darwin carpet


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 16, 2012)

troycoop said:


> need more people to display you can win a albino darwin carpet



If I show my snakes in my enclosures, does that count???



troycoop said:


> need more people to display you can win a albino darwin carpet


How much to do an animal display?


----------



## troycoop (May 17, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> If I show my snakes in my enclosures, does that count???
> 
> yes ben
> 
> How much to do an animal display?



free


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 18, 2012)

troycoop said:


> free



you'd think there'd be hundreds of people showing especially breeders...why give up free advertising?


----------



## Sissy (May 19, 2012)

Happy to show my snakes if I don't have to bring their set-ups with lol... 
So If there are any vendors that need snakes to fill their enclosures.... 
2 WA BHP's, a black and gold jungle Gorgeous (have to leave sniper at home she's still too cranky lol) 
and Noodles an awesome 8 year old stimmi... 
Just let me know...


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 19, 2012)

SissysMum said:


> Happy to show my snakes if I don't have to bring their set-ups with lol...
> So If there are any vendors that need snakes to fill their enclosures....
> 2 WA BHP's, a black and gold jungle Gorgeous (have to leave sniper at home she's still too cranky lol)
> and Noodles an awesome 8 year old stimmi...
> Just let me know...


i'll see if i have any room


----------



## newby01 (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone usually have affordable enclosures for sale? URS Enclosures are a bit prices, does the expo have a bit more variety?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 21, 2012)

You will have very little cheaper ones there however Pet Crazy normally have really good specials and I think they are going. I wouldn't classify our enclosures as affordable even though they are well priced.


----------



## troycoop (May 21, 2012)

newby01 said:


> Does anyone usually have affordable enclosures for sale? URS Enclosures are a bit prices, does the expo have a bit more variety?



yes there will be a variety of enclosures at affordable prices on the weekend


----------



## Kitarsha (May 21, 2012)

Lots of stuff in general to purchase? Obviously not critters...but stuff for them?


----------



## lgotje (May 21, 2012)

Heaps of stuff


----------



## Shaneos (May 21, 2012)

yeh il be coming along and also bringing my male olive and my 2 hypo bredlis


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (May 21, 2012)

It's going to be a great weekend for sure


----------



## troycoop (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone wanting to display need to get the form back to me by the end of the month so I can get them back to parks by july thanks troy


----------



## Varanidae (Jun 16, 2012)

so who is coming so far I think there will be just over 100 animals on display from private keepers and should b quite a few good bargains from the pet shops that will be there from what Troy was saying so I can't wait.


----------



## eddie123 (Jun 16, 2012)

when is the next one?


----------



## Kitarsha (Jun 20, 2012)

Is it each person bringing reptiles that needs to complete the forms? or if they are assisting another display (eg rescue) and bringing their personal reptiles will they be covered by that display?

Hope that made sense!


----------



## mungus (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll definately be at this one !!
Will be staying at Oracle at Broadbeach............how far away is from the Expo ?


----------



## Erebos (Jun 20, 2012)

mungus said:


> I'll definately be at this one !!
> Will be staying at Oracle at Broadbeach............how far away is from the Expo ?



Not far at all just up the road basically can't walk tho unless your super keen  

I just sent some forms off I'll bring and display some of my cute scaled friends. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Kitah (Jun 20, 2012)

I got excited when I saw the fliers and poster at work for the expo! can't wait, it'll be my first herp expo! I've always missed them prior to now! Crap... hope I'm not bloody working!


----------



## raycam01_au (Jun 20, 2012)

Sarah and I will be there 



hope its a goood one, the Victorian Herp Expo was awesome that we went tooooo so we are looking forward to this


----------



## Leeloofluff (Jun 20, 2012)

I had an awesome time last year!! spent all my savings and overloaded my friends car  I hope this year will be even better!! I'm bringing my whole tax refund and buying lots of shiny things!!


----------



## mungus (Jun 21, 2012)

Erebos said:


> Not far at all just up the road basically can't walk tho unless your super keen
> 
> I just sent some forms off I'll bring and display some of my cute scaled friends.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate...............easy cab fare then


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 21, 2012)

It always confuses me when people are dead keen to go to events, then say I hope I'm not working???? Seriously, who's job is so inflexible that they can't get a day off with months of notice??? (puts on fire suit)


----------



## Lizardlove (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks so much been looking for this


----------



## Kitah (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry I confused you, JPN. It may have something to do with the fact I have two jobs and volunteer at another venue- so considering I already request certain days off from the paid jobs to juggle between them, its not always as easy as you seem to think. Particularly if you'd like to stay on good terms with all of your employers, and if both paid jobs are new, as mine are.

Not everyones circumstances are the same...

I'm hoping I can get the Sunday off.. if not I should at least be able to make it for some of it on Saturday afternoon


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 21, 2012)

Kitah said:


> So sorry I confused you, JPN. It may have something to do with the fact I have two jobs and volunteer at another venue- so considering I already request certain days off from the paid jobs to juggle between them, its not always as easy as you seem to think. Particularly if you'd like to stay on good terms with all of your employers, and if both paid jobs are new, as mine are.
> 
> Not everyones circumstances are the same...
> 
> I'm hoping I can get the Sunday off.. if not I should at least be able to make it for some of it on Saturday afternoon



haha ok didnt mean to be too judgmental ... just a little, see you there hopefully


----------



## Kitah (Jun 22, 2012)

I spose I can forgive you JPN  

I will admit I have a bit of an issue saying 'no' to work as I want to remain in the 'good books' of all my various bosses


----------



## Varanidae (Jun 22, 2012)

Leeloofluff said:


> I had an awesome time last year!! spent all my savings and overloaded my friends car  I hope this year will be even better!! I'm bringing my whole tax refund and buying lots of shiny things!!


This year is shaping up too be even bigger than last year with more people displaying their critters and huge savings from the pet shops involved. I'M EXCITED as big Kev use to say


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 22, 2012)

Kitah said:


> I spose I can forgive you JPN
> 
> I will admit I have a bit of an issue saying 'no' to work as I want to remain in the 'good books' of all my various bosses


consider yourself lucky, some people have trouble saying no full stop


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 22, 2012)

Leeloofluff said:


> I had an awesome time last year!! spent all my savings and overloaded my friends car  I hope this year will be even better!! I'm bringing my whole tax refund and buying lots of shiny things!!



Ha! Car wasn't overloaded  Heaps of room! Just ran out of money lol!


----------



## Kitarsha (Jun 22, 2012)

My plans are currently dashed, i was going to help out with a Rescue but hopefully i can still make it and pop down at least for a few hours! (recovery from surgery is all, lmao)


----------



## troycoop (Jun 26, 2012)

Not long now people and remember if you want to show off you animals forms need to be back by the end of the month going to be a great show with lots of animals and lots of kids entertainment 
Thanks Troy


----------



## Harvez (Jun 26, 2012)

So it's this weekend? Just show up at the door with my $10?? I'll be there with bells on


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jun 26, 2012)

Harvez said:


> So it's this weekend? Just show up at the door with my $10?? I'll be there with bells on



28th -29th july. next month matey.


----------



## Ally04 (Jun 26, 2012)

No, it's not on this weekend, next months 28th and 29th of July I believe lol. I will be booking my accommodation next week, going to have a little 2 day holiday while we're there


----------



## mje772003 (Jun 26, 2012)

I can't wait to go again as last year was the first time I went to a reptile expo and enjoyed it can't wait for this years expo


----------



## lauren92 (Jun 26, 2012)

so excited!! iv been counting down the days


----------



## RepifilmzTV (Jun 26, 2012)

First time going to Gold Coast Reptile Expo. Should be a great day. Shame your unable to purchase any reptiles at the venue. Repifilmz will be doing a Live Youtube Coverage of the day, will post link when video is online


----------



## Harvez (Jun 26, 2012)

You should put me in the video, ill be there!! Naked!! With just my snake


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 26, 2012)

RepifilmzTV said:


> First time going to Gold Coast Reptile Expo. Should be a great day. Shame your unable to purchase any reptiles at the venue. Repifilmz will be doing a Live Youtube Coverage of the day, will post link when video is online


looking forward to it, do a good job. Can't wait, I never get the time to video anything at expos..


----------



## troycoop (Jun 26, 2012)

If anyone wants to display their animals but don't have any cages send me an email as I will have some new reptile one cages available. There are limited cages for use so first in first served. Would prefer to help people that are traveling a large distance but will help anyone I can come to the expo.
Thanks Troy


----------



## jamrosky (Jun 27, 2012)

definately going again this year - would never miss it!!!


----------



## rhyss_bredli96 (Jul 6, 2012)

going to be my first reptile expo, so excited.
just got to remember to put in for the weekend off lol


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 7, 2012)

So sorry if this has already been asked in this thread, but will anyone have any frogs displayed or know of any frog breeders attending? A mate and myself will be taking the 2-3 hour trip there and he's keen to talk to someone about frogs.


----------



## troycoop (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes There will be frogs on display at this years show


----------



## Sissy (Jul 7, 2012)

troycoop said:


> If anyone wants to display their animals but don't have any cages send me an email as I will have some new reptile one cages available. There are limited cages for use so first in first served. Would prefer to help people that are traveling a large distance but will help anyone I can come to the expo.
> Thanks Troy



Hey Troy 
does that mean we're the backup plan? That's ok, just let me know the weekend before if possible... 
thanks


----------



## troycoop (Jul 7, 2012)

SissysMum said:


> Hey Troy
> does that mean we're the backup plan? That's ok, just let me know the weekend before if possible...
> thanks



Still have some tanks left so if you want to display fill out the form and email it to [email protected] by Monday as all form for animals end Tuesday 
Thanks Troy


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 7, 2012)

Would be nice to see some water pythons this year


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 7, 2012)

troycoop said:


> Yes There will be frogs on display at this years show



Thankyou  much appreciated


----------



## Blake182 (Jul 7, 2012)

do u think heaps of people selling "cheap" enclosure's


----------



## rvcasa (Jul 7, 2012)

troycoop said:


> Hi everyone the Gold Coast Reptile Expo is on again...
> Look forward to seeing you all there
> Cheers
> Troy



Where exactly is it? 

It will be our first expo...

I'm looking forward to take my (very keen 5yo Herpetologist) son, but I don't know the area at all, any directions please?

Thanks. Ric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sissy (Jul 7, 2012)

troycoop said:


> Still have some tanks left so if you want to display fill out the form and email it to [email protected] by Monday as all form for animals end Tuesday
> Thanks Troy


Hey Troy 
already done, I emailed it a little while ago hope you got it ok...thanks


----------



## Poggle (Jul 11, 2012)

just to bump this thread up to make sure more and more people see it1!! So who is going?? i want to meet some more snakey people


----------



## jase75 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll be going for sure, can't wait !!


----------



## rhyss_bredli96 (Jul 11, 2012)

So just out of curiosity what was last years prices on things? Fairly the same as the stores or a lot cheaper?


----------



## jeffa_8 (Jul 11, 2012)

I think because the stores are all there together they are competing for your business so the prices should be better than your average price that you see in store


----------



## Dash667 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm going! Can't wait! It will be good to meet a few more snake people!


----------



## AirCooled (Jul 11, 2012)

I am going and taking my girlfriend,she has never seen a snake up close let alone handle one,but even though she is scared she is also very excited.Might have drop hints at Ben Steins stand see if I can get her to buy me one or two enclosures.


----------



## GlennB (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey not long to go can't wait


----------



## Ally04 (Jul 11, 2012)

Shaun, if you can get her to buy you even 1 enclosure from Ben then she's a keeper! There some nice enclosures lol


----------



## Specks (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll have a Stand there and it would be good for people to introduce yourselves
On the Friday arv when we set up and I know where we are ill let you guys know so who know who I am
Will be good to see you all


----------



## AirCooled (Jul 11, 2012)

What are you bringing this year Specks,you had macs and diamonds last year I think


----------



## jeffa_8 (Jul 11, 2012)

Deadpan said:


> I am going and taking my girlfriend,she has never seen a snake up close let alone handle one,but even though she is scared she is also very excited.Might have drop hints at Ben Steins stand see if I can get her to buy me one or two enclosures.



I have one of bens enclosures with the large hollow log in it and the aquarium in the bottom and my girlfriend just let me buy a second hand one of bens enclosures which is just as big. It's sitting out at her fathers place in the shed until we move out so i think im onto a keeper. I just have to convince her to let me get a BHP. There is hope because to begin with she said only one snake.... i now have 2 and with the new enclosure there is room for another 3


----------



## Kitarsha (Jul 11, 2012)

A nice BHP will convince her they aren't so bad after all  My girls are all cuddle bunnies!


----------



## jeffa_8 (Jul 11, 2012)

I think its the size issue and that she thinks the head is freaky. fingers crossed she will come around though.


----------



## Sissy (Jul 12, 2012)

jeffa_8 said:


> I think its the size issue and that she thinks the head is freaky. fingers crossed she will come around though.


If I get to bring my baby boy she can have a hold and then she'll be sold...lol... He's sooo adorable and easy to handle...


----------



## Poggle (Jul 13, 2012)

View attachment 258952
this is me  Name is Mick.... if anyone see's me -_- (ninjalike - usually only come out in the dark, look like i have way too many coffees and have strong objects between my legs.) say g'day


----------



## Ally04 (Jul 13, 2012)

Will say hi If we see you around mick


----------



## troycoop (Jul 17, 2012)

Only 2 weeks to go


----------



## AirCooled (Jul 17, 2012)

Will there be a list of what will be there,species,sellers and exhibitors,anything else that hasn't been posted yet to look out for,things on at certain times/days....


----------



## jeffa_8 (Jul 22, 2012)

less than a week  im like a kid waiting for christmas.


----------



## UrbanJungle (Jul 22, 2012)

Cant wait, just brought my 1st SLR. Cant think of a better way to test my baby out!


----------



## troycoop (Jul 23, 2012)

Less then a week to go tell all your friends going to be a good weekend for all see you all there
Troy


----------



## Becceles (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi,
Is there a schedule of speaker and show times?

Thanks, Bec


----------



## RepifilmzTV (Jul 24, 2012)

Only a few more days to go!!!!!!!!!! My first time going to a reptile expo!  Are we able to have one of our reptiles with us in there?


----------



## troycoop (Jul 24, 2012)

Becceles said:


> Hi,
> Is there a schedule of speaker and show times?
> 
> Thanks, Bec



10am,12pm,2pm is the top 10 display
11am is a talk about rom Whitaker's conservation and research projects he has going 
1pm a talk on photography by Gunther



RepifilmzTV said:


> Only a few more days to go!!!!!!!!!! My first time going to a reptile expo!  Are we able to have one of our reptiles with us in there?



Hi no sorry you can't bring your animals on the day the only animals allowed to be there have permition from parks and wildlife prior to the event
Troy


----------



## RepifilmzTV (Jul 24, 2012)

Thats a shame  still looking forward to the expo tho!!!


----------



## LeapingGecko (Jul 24, 2012)

Very much looking forward to it, enjoyed the last two expos!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's going to be great. Thanks Troy for organising it again this year. The Scales & Tails team will be there supporting you as usual.
Cheers
Joy


----------



## Seraph (Jul 25, 2012)

I am so excited for this as its my first reptile expo as well as it has been nicely coordinated to land on my birthday so win win for me. 

Can't wait.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 26, 2012)

What's the address?


Cheers Brenton


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 26, 2012)

Erebos said:


> What's the address?



Parklands Gold Coast
Cnr of Smith St & Parklands Drive
Southport Qld


----------



## TheReptileCove (Jul 26, 2012)

I am sure this has already been asked, but i remember at the 2010 expo there were tables where frozen rodents and supplies were sold, will such tables be present at this one?
Thanks, Harrison


----------



## Harvez (Jul 26, 2012)

My first expo too! Not entirely sure what to expect but interested anyway


----------



## Poggle (Jul 27, 2012)

1 day to guys!!!! SEE YA ALL AT THE EXPO ... FANTABULOUS!!!


----------



## Timmeh103 (Jul 27, 2012)

Poggle said:


> 1 day to guys!!!! SEE YA ALL AT THE EXPO ... FANTABULOUS!!!



I read that in the little girls voice in my head! "face palm" 

On a better note! IM SO EXCITED


----------



## summerland (Jul 27, 2012)

TheReptileCove said:


> I am sure this has already been asked, but i remember at the 2010 expo there were tables where frozen rodents and supplies were sold, will such tables be present at this one?
> Thanks, Harrison


 Yes


----------



## tangy1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if Herp Shop will be at the show with products for sale?


----------



## ingie (Jul 27, 2012)

See you there wooooooo


----------



## sarrahsean12 (Jul 27, 2012)

this will be my first yr and i look forward to it not shore what to expect but will be fun for shore i think


----------



## AirCooled (Jul 27, 2012)

Having trouble deciding which day and best time to be there,always seem to miss things like prize wins and exhibitions....


----------



## wokka (Jul 27, 2012)

TheReptileCove said:


> I am sure this has already been asked, but i remember at the 2010 expo there were tables where frozen rodents and supplies were sold, will such tables be present at this one?
> Thanks, Harrison


Bring your esky!


----------



## Blake182 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just left my house 30 mins ago Yayay see u all there bright and early


----------



## adelherper (Jul 27, 2012)

ill be there allllllll the way from adelaide


----------



## Sissy (Jul 27, 2012)

adelherper said:


> ill be there allllllll the way from adelaide



Wow Adelaide now that's commitment... c u all there bright and early....


----------



## adelherper (Jul 27, 2012)

any excuse to get outa adelaide haha


----------



## Blake182 (Jul 28, 2012)

2 hours and 15 mins to gO


----------



## nagini-baby (Jul 28, 2012)

leaving soon!


----------



## WombleHerp (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll be going tomorrow


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 28, 2012)

Do some of the stall holders have have eftpos facilities ? As am wanting to purchase 2 water bowls tomorrow there?


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 28, 2012)

mje772003 said:


> Do some of the stall holders have have eftpos facilities ? As am wanting to purchase 2 water bowls tomorrow there?


Not all have eftpos, but there is an ATM just outside the door


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks I appreciate the response


----------



## Blake182 (Jul 28, 2012)

great expo should of left my wallet at home  
got 2 enclosure, 2 hides, keeping and breeding aussie python's and some water bowls


----------



## sutto75 (Jul 28, 2012)

Just a question who was the stall holder that had the big monitor on the left at the bottom of the stairs. He was big and sitting on some pallets.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mitch.D (Jul 28, 2012)

I was second in the door this morning, was there for about 2 hrs went and got a a bite to eat at surfers and checked out the surf then came back for another hour 
Was expecting a few more speciems to be there but was still a great day. Got home and made sure i had a good scrub! Better to be safe then sorry! Does anyone know if there will be a few different things there tomorrow? Displays that couldnt make it today ect.


----------



## Kitarsha (Jul 28, 2012)

OMG I had a ball today...so much so that i'll be going back tomorrow for more fun and games! Should be some great sales tomorrow for gear....Loved all the different enclosures and they were great prices for them too. Needed more $$ and more space in the herp room...lmao


----------



## Leeloofluff (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a complaint about the expo, i went there with all my money, and when i left i had no money!!! What happened?? 

Hahah i went abiiit crazy on all the great deals, but it was worth it! Picked up a great enclosure and stand, heaps of hides, lights and knick knacks. Love the pet crazy stand!! So many bargains! 

Then drooled over craig penders stand, and met the devil!! 


I had an awesome time, wish i could go again tomorow with more $$ but im now broke and have to work to earn some more $. 

Thanks for all who organised it!! Cant wait till next year!


----------



## Kitarsha (Jul 28, 2012)

Yup...going to display next year with a couple of other lovely people


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 28, 2012)

Leeloofluff said:


> I have a complaint about the expo, i went there with all my money, and when i left i had no money!!! What happened??
> 
> Hahah i went abiiit crazy on all the great deals, but it was worth it! Picked up a great enclosure and stand, heaps of hides, lights and knick knacks. Love the pet crazy stand!! So many bargains!
> 
> ...



Haha me too!! I'm so broke, and I get paid fortnightly!! Waaah! Lucky boyfriend came, he helped me cart the goods around and wanted to update my book collection 
I'm so stocked up on everything now, won't need anything until next years expo


----------



## Blake182 (Jul 28, 2012)

yeah i got the real keeping and breeding australian pythons for $40 bucks


----------



## Mitch.D (Jul 28, 2012)

I also had a good chat to Neville i've got to say ive never met someone so helpful before in my years of herp and someone so willing to chat! wasnt untill i got home and the the penny dropped and i realised it was Neville "The Devil". His two jungle jags on display were truly stunning, actually all his snakes were including his little jungle with the spinal defect!


----------



## ingie (Jul 29, 2012)

I had a great day there yesterday  Afterwards I stripped off at my front door and ran straight to the shower though... Just to be sure  

I loved Cliff, Natalie and Josh's monitors the best. Lovely people to talk to as well! Wish I could have stayed after for some Wild Turkey lol. ...I want a perentie or two!


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 29, 2012)

I had a great time today and great that some retailers had eftpos as I got my water bowls as expected


----------



## Seraph (Jul 29, 2012)

I had an awesome day today. I need to take a bigger car next time and more money. I could of spent a small fortune today. But so worth it. There were some AMAZINGLY Beautiful Animals there.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 29, 2012)

Where is all the pictures?????


----------



## Mo Deville (Jul 29, 2012)

lgotje said:


> Where is all the pictures?????



in my head and on my phone lol awsome day!


----------



## rvcasa (Jul 29, 2012)

troycoop said:


> Yes There will be frogs on display at this years show



Where were they?
(I didn't see any)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Devil (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Mitch.
A couple of friends cautioned me against displaying that little jungle with the defect but he looked nice and he ended up being a lesson in genetics.

His farther (pic attached) was given to me by Barramundi Ben as a hatchling. He had a similar defect down near the tail and Ben wasn't sure what he was going to do with he. Ben was of the thought that he had injured himself trying to escape from a hatchie tub.
His defect was near the vent and I took him to keep as a display snake.

As he grew the defect seem to correct itself or flesh over. I used him with one of my jungle girls and ended up with 2 babies with similar defects.
So it's apparent that the defect was genetic rather than and injury.


----------



## Sissy (Jul 30, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> great expo should of left my wallet at home
> got 2 enclosure, 2 hides, keeping and breeding aussie python's and some water bowls


Great to see that you made it and got what you were looking for Blake! you didn't come and say hello? I was the one with the little blackheads... next time... the tanks and enclosures were a bargain price some half price!..



rvcasa said:


> Where were they? FROGS
> (I didn't see any)
> 
> Not all people who said they were going to display made it on the day... It would be very hard for Troy to know exactly what we were going to bring... people submitted lists of all their possible animals and then you just go with what works on the day... hope you weren't to disappointed with the overall effort of animals because there were some really spectacular displays in general and no-one could complain about the bargains that were there...


----------



## Poggle (Jul 30, 2012)

Waa god good few days... Got there fri night to catch up with a few guys and have a few drinks. was a shame that all those who said they were taking animals didnt end up doing it... But ya get that.



ingie said:


> I had a great day there yesterday  Afterwards I stripped off at my front door and ran straight to the shower though... Just to be sure
> 
> I loved Cliff, Natalie and Josh's monitors the best. Lovely people to talk to as well! Wish I could have stayed after for some Wild Turkey lol. ...I want a perentie or two!



Haha ingie that was the bet part of it!!! Afterwards was the best chance to sit unwind and take it all in. And also have a good chat to a few people



sutto75 said:


> Just a question who was the stall holder that had the big monitor on the left at the bottom of the stairs. He was big and sitting on some pallets.
> Thanks for the help.



In the Relocation and awareness tent? 

As you walked down the stairs it would have been on your right. This was Tony Harrison's animal. "Tiger" is his name


----------



## UrbanJungle (Jul 30, 2012)

Uploading the 129 photos i took to photobucket right now. XD will make a new Thread.


----------



## RepifilmzTV (Jul 30, 2012)

Had a absolutely AWESOME time at the expo!!!! My first reptile expo ever and couldn't of enjoyed it more, seeing all the beautiful reptiles they had


----------



## Blake182 (Jul 30, 2012)

at next year one we should try and see if we can buy reptiles on the day's of it?


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 30, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> at next year one we should try and see if we can buy reptiles on the day's of it?



I say no. I'm broke enough just from stocking up on supplies hahaha I'll have to claim bankruptcy if there's an option to buy the animals too...


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 30, 2012)

lgotje said:


> Where is all the pictures?????



I put mine on my Facebook page


----------



## Blake182 (Jul 30, 2012)

yeah every one would 
but i think more people would display there reptiles



miss_mosher said:


> I say no. I'm broke enough just from stocking up on supplies hahaha I'll have to claim bankruptcy if there's an option to buy the animals too...



..


----------



## MyMitchie (Jul 30, 2012)

I loved it and there were a ridiculous amount of cheap things! picked up a heap of new things for my Mitchie.


----------



## Specks (Jul 30, 2012)

blake
It wont happen
In qld anyways
Dont continue this part of the converstaion, everyone involved with expos have had enough of derm and what they do


----------



## Erebos (Jul 30, 2012)

Specks said:


> blake
> It wont happen
> In qld anyways
> Dont continue this part of the converstaion, everyone involved with expos have had enough of derm and what they do



Yeah derm was constantly looking at our displays making sure nothing changed they where a pain in the rectim thanks for a awesome weekend Troy 

Here was a stall I was at all weekend







Cheers Brenton


----------



## TheReptileCove (Jul 30, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> at next year one we should try and see if we can buy reptiles on the day's of it?




Why aren't we allowed to purchase animals at the show? I am not saying it is a bad thing or anything just curious as to why?




Erebos said:


> Yeah derm was constantly looking at our displays making sure nothing changed they where a pain in the rectim thanks for a awesome weekend Troy
> 
> Here was a stall I was at all weekend
> 
> ...




My dad was fascinated by this stall, this it was the first time he had saw GTP's.

-Harrison


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 30, 2012)

TheReptileCove said:


> Why aren't we allowed to purchase animals at the show? I am not saying it is a bad thing or anything just curious as to why?



Because DERM don't make any money out of it.


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't get why DERM didn't have a stall. Would be good to talk to some officials from the department rather than make assumptions about all their confusing regulations. I swear QLD parks and wildlife weren't nearly as confusing a decade ago...


----------



## TheReptileCove (Jul 30, 2012)

Pseudo said:


> Because DERM don't make any money out of it.



I haven't been keeping reptiles in Australia for that long, and i am starting to sense that DERM aren't as good as they made them selves out to be haha

-Harrison


----------



## Erebos (Jul 30, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> I don't get why DERM didn't have a stall. Would be good to talk to some officials from the department rather than make assumptions about all their confusing regulations. I swear QLD parks and wildlife weren't nearly as confusing a decade ago...



Ahhh they did have a stall


Cheers Brenton


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 30, 2012)

Erebos said:


> Ahhh they did have a stall
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Haha oops they did? Which ones were they next to? I had a bunch of questions for them... Haha


----------



## Erebos (Jul 30, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Haha oops they did? Which ones were they next to? I had a bunch of questions for them... Haha



They where opposite exo terra and to the right or left for viewers of the custom chondro stand 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 30, 2012)

Erebos said:


> They where opposite exo terra and to the right or left for viewers of the custom chondro stand
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Oh was that the really tiny dodgy one? Shows how much I was distracted by custom chondros... Damnit, that would have been really useful for my friend haha


----------



## Sissy (Jul 30, 2012)

Erebos said:


> Yeah derm was constantly looking at our displays making sure nothing changed they where a pain in the rectim thanks for a awesome weekend Troy
> 
> Here was a stall I was at all weekend
> 
> ...



Is that Mick trying to score another shirt? that fella was a walking advertisement all weekend... lmao


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 30, 2012)

RepifilmzTV said:


> Had a absolutely AWESOME time at the expo!!!! My first reptile expo ever and couldn't of enjoyed it more, seeing all the beautiful reptiles they had



did you make your video?


----------



## RepifilmzTV (Jul 31, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> did you make your video?



Heres a video I made of Photos and Footage from the Gold Coast Reptile Expo 2012 
Gold Coast Reptile Expo 2012 - YouTube


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 31, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> at next year one we should try and see if we can buy reptiles on the day's of it?[/QUOTE
> 
> Even though DERM allowed us to sell reptiles last year at our Scales & Tails Festival in Ipswich, we've since been instructed that it was illlegal and until the legislation changes there is nothing that any of us who host Expos in Qld can do. All we can do is work on getting the legislation changed. We're all onto it, but it takes time.
> Cheers,
> Joy


----------



## pretzels (Aug 1, 2012)

im loving all the pictures floating around on here and facebook! i loved the expo, my bank account did not haha/. my animals got sooo spoilt and the ppl with the geckos near the GTP were great and very helpful, the mothership is now keen on getting a few little geckos to join in our reptilian family


----------



## Sissy (Aug 1, 2012)

RepifilmzTV said:


> Heres a video I made of Photos and Footage from the Gold Coast Reptile Expo 2012
> Gold Coast Reptile Expo 2012 - YouTube



Awesome... you've done a excellent job with putting that together! loved it... Thanks so much for sharing...


----------

